# What parts of my laptop should I upgrade to make it better for gaming?



## Imagee (Nov 19, 2012)

LAPTOP SPECS:

Make: Acer
Model: Aspire 7551
Processor: AMD Athlon II P320 Dual-Core Processor, 2.10 GHz
RAM: 4 GB, 3.75 usable
System type: 64 bit 

I was wondering what parts of my laptop I should upgrade to make it better for gaming (skyrim specifically), the laptop runs great for just browsing and such, but when I game skyrim, even with the graphics as low as they can go, it is pretty laggy. Which parts of my laptop should I upgrade to help this? THANKS.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I doubt there is much of anything you can upgrade for gaming typically on laptops the ram and hdd are pretty much all you can upgrade


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I have to agree with Joeten. You can't really upgrade Laptops expect for the RAM and HDD.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your processor barely meets the minimum 2.00 ghz for skyrim and quad core is recommended. As previously stated, not much you can do.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops are not designed for gaming. A good gaming experience requires a PC.


----------



## Imagee (Nov 19, 2012)

True, I decided to buy 8 gb of RAM, might as well speed up the laptop. Especially since it's so cheap and easy on a laptop. Thanks for your help guys, I was really surprised at how fast you get replies on this site. Do you guys think upgrading the RAM and getting a new graphics card will help at all? :|


----------



## Imagee (Nov 19, 2012)

Yo, do you know how I can find out which processors are compatible with my laptop? If I can't update the GPU, I definitely want to get a new processor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your graphics is on a chip and not upgradeable. 
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible is very difficult. If that particular Model offered any other CPU's, they "might" be compatible.
The manufacturer is the best source for that information to avoid problems.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the spec sheet for your model Acer Support: Acer Aspire 7551 Notebook Series Specifications
you need to check with acer for more info


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Imagee said:


> True, I decided to buy 8 gb of RAM, might as well speed up the laptop. Especially since it's so cheap and easy on a laptop. Thanks for your help guys, I was really surprised at how fast you get replies on this site. Do you guys think upgrading the RAM and getting a new graphics card will help at all? :|


your on a bloody laptop -_- if anything you should get a better laptop or even better a cheap gaming desktop

here is some gaming laptops
Alienware Gaming PC - Gaming At Its Best - Alienware UK


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"Gaming laptop" is little more than an advertising tool. 
Laptop graphics are lacking and laptops can not effectively dissipate heat even under normal use.
The added stress/heat generated by attempting to game only adds to that issue and shortens component life.


----------

